# My dog has a rash



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Every time that Shasta goes into the marsh, she ends up getting a rash on her belly. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it, and it clears up in a day or two. I rinse her off as soon as we get home, mainly to get the mud and stink off of her. Is this something that I should be concerned about? I don't remember it from last winter, so maybe it is a warm weather thing?


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

My dog Sandy does that. I giver her a benadryl before we head out and that helped her alot no more rashes. Of course ask your vet before you do that.And before I gave her benadryl i used to put Bag balm on her belly that seemed to help but it wears off after the first retrive.


----------

